# Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß



## blackout24 (20. April 2014)

*Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Auf pouët.net :: your online demoscene resource einer Seite für Digitale Kunst gibt es eine beeindruckende Demo zum Herunterladen für alle die ihr NVIDIA Karte ins Schwitzen bringen wollen. Eine NVIDIA Karte mit aktuellen Treiber wird laut Entwickler benötigt, da AMD keine GLSL uniform default values unterstützt was auch immer damit gemeint ist. Die Entwickler empfehlen auch mindestens eine GTX 780 oder ideallerweise eine GTX Titan Black. 

Das erstaunliche ist die geringe Größe der Demo mit lediglich 64kB welche wohl eine Art Anforderung ist, um in der 64kB Kategorie der Seite gelistet werden zu können. Die ganze Demo besteht damit aus gerade mal ~500.000 Nullen und Einsen (1 Byte = 8 Bit) und passt 22 mal auf eine Diskette.

Die ganze Szenerie scheint daher stark komprimiert und wohl größtenteils prozedural generiert zu sein.

Heruntergeladen kann die Demo hier:
the timeless by mercury :: pouët.net

Für diejenigen den der Download zu groß ist oder eine AMD Karte haben gibt es auch ein Youtube Video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwFVlNytq0Q

*Anmerkung:* Die Demo scheint mit dem 337 NVIDIA Treiber nicht zu funktionieren. 335 funktioniert.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (20. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Schade , ich müsst meine 9600GT reinsetzten um das auszuprobieren


----------



## Seabound (20. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Psychedelisch Welten zwischen 20 und 60 FPS mit der GTX 770. Netter Link. Danke!


----------



## blackout24 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Ist angeblich ein RayTracing Renderer der ein 720p ein Bild ausgibt. Eine einfaches "Hello World" Programm mit einer Zeile C Code kompiliert übrigens zu einer 6.7 kB großen Binärdatei.


----------



## Euda (20. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Ist ausschließlich prozedural generiert, das ist die Kunst bzw. das was solche Werke in der Demoszene interessant macht.
.kkrieger wäre hier ein Vergleich

Danke für den interessanten Link! 



> Für diejenigen den der Download zu groß is


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (21. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Die 64KByte-Szene ist in meinen Augen eh mit eine der interessantesten überhaupt---Gamestar hatte dazu in den letzten jahren schon ein paar Sammlungen, aber das hier haut echt noch heftiger rein!
Ich verlink die Artikel trotzdem mal...
Hardware: PC-Demos auf der Revision 2013 - Programmierwunder in 64 KByte und GEMA-Verbot - GameStar.de
Hardware: 64K-Demos auf der Revision 2012 - Bit für Bit ein Grafik-Trip - GameStar.de


----------



## n3ts4k (21. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

schade das es bei mir beim Laden abstürzt


----------



## Voodoo2 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

HIER IST DAS VIDEO 

the timeless by mercury @ Revision 2014 - YouTube


download kommt nicht in frage da zu groossss


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*



n3ts4k schrieb:


> schade das es bei mir beim Laden abstürzt


Bei mir das gleiche ...Appcrash


----------



## n3ts4k (21. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Bei mir lags am "Wundertreiber". Hab grad auf den aktuellen WHQL Treiber "geupdatet" und dann ging es.


----------



## Zomg (21. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Was ich eigentlich an der 64kb Szene und deren Ergebnissen so faszinierend finde ist nicht das Ergebnis, sondern wirklich die Größe. In Zeiten in denen ein Spiel 40gb in Anspruch nimmt, nur weil es das kann ist 64kb keine Größe. Wenn die kommerzielle Computerbranche nur ein bisschen zurück zu den Wurzeln finden würde hätten wir wohl schon längst unsere photorealistischen Spiele auch auf aktueller Hardware... Und damit mein ich nicht das photorealistisch von 1992...


----------



## blackout24 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Schon allein die Musik im Hintergrund in die 64 kB zu pressen und das ist kein 8 Bit MIDI gepipse.


----------



## Superwip (21. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Das ist keine Tech-Demo sondern... eine _Demo_. Eine ziemlich beeindruckende. Das ist einfach eine Form von _Programmier-Kunst_.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Eine einfaches "Hello World" Programm mit  einer Zeile C Code kompiliert übrigens zu einer 6.7 kB großen  Binärdatei.


 Du weißt hoffentlich, das weder prozessor noch grafikkarte was mit C anfangen können.
Die demo wird in assembler (maschienen-code) programmiert sein, was  wesentlich kleiner, effizienter und schneller ist. Nur leider ist es auch nicht so  "einfach" zu programmieren wie die üblichen hochsprachen.


blackout24 schrieb:


> Schon allein die Musik im Hintergrund in die 64 kB zu pressen und das ist kein 8 Bit MIDI gepipse.


 Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, besteht MIDI auch nur aus samples, denen du mittels zusatzinformationen die tonhöhe vorgibst und evt. noch filterst. Dazu klingt die musik in der demo schon verdächtig nach MIDI, wobei die samples wohl die windows eigenen sind.
Mal davon ab, die demo wird wohl alles mögliche an windows subroutinen verwenden und die generierte grafik ist sicherlich auch eine geschickt verschachtelte wiederholung. Von daher halte ich jetzt 64kbyte größe nicht für soooo sehr verwunderlich und dennoch finde ich es gut das es leute gibt die zeigen, wie klein sowas auf der festplatte sein kann.


----------



## VikingGe (21. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*



> da AMD keine GLSL uniform default values unterstützt was auch immer damit gemeint ist.


Was damit gemeint ist, kann ich dir sagen:


```
uniform vec4 someValue = vec4(1.0f,1.0f, 1.0f, 1.0f);
```

Wenn man sich auf so ein Feature verlässt und das tatsächlich der einzige Grund ist, warum das auf AMD-Karten nicht läuft, muss man sich als Programmierer aber auch den Vorwurf der Faulheit gefallen lassen, denn a) lässt sich sowas mit zwei Funktionscalls aus der Anwendung heraus machen, b) gibt es auch sowas wie Uniform Buffers, die selbst AMDs grottige OpenGL-Implementierung beherrschen dürfte und ohnehin diverse Vorteile bieten.
Und AMD muss man mal wieder vorwerfen, einfachste Dinge nicht zu implementieren...


Anyway, ich werde damit nachher mal meine GTX670 quälen. Mein Atom N470 packts nicht  Sieht im Video jedenfalls durchaus nett und reichlich creepy aus.

Edit:


> Die demo wird in assembler (maschienen-code) programmiert sein


Könnte zwar sein, weil allein schon die Code-Section nicht ".text" heißt und so weiter, aber auf Größe optimieren können Compiler auch gut und zur Not gibts auch noch Inline-Assembler. Also eigentlich muss man sich das echt nicht antun, alles komplett in ASM zu schreiben... und mein Gott, selbst wenn es 80 kB werden, es ist immer noch beeindruckend.

Ach ja, und der Shader-Code liegt offenbar auch komprimiert vor - zumindest findet man da nirgendwo wirklichen Text.



> Eine einfaches "Hello World" Programm mit einer Zeile C Code kompiliert übrigens zu einer 6.7 kB großen Binärdatei.


Binärdatei strippen und man ist schon "nur noch" bei 4.3 kB - ist aber immer noch zu 100% Overhead, in die restlichen 60 kB passt noch einiges an Code.


----------



## X6Sixcore (21. April 2014)

Da sind ein paar nette Ideen für Ego-Shooter-Maps bei - nur doof, dass ich selbst keine programmieren kann...*damn*

Könnte mir einige Szenerien aus der Demo ganz gut in CS vorstellen.


----------



## Gary94 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Meine GTX 680 macht auch so 20-60 FPS. Sieht aber nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## Nuallan (21. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Bei mir crasht es es auch mit dem aktuellen Beta-Treiber. Schade, aber gibt ja noch ne viele andere geniale 64kb-Demos.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Bei mir sind es so zwischen 25 und 60 fps.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Ich kenne mich mit Progammieren und Programmiersprachen nicht aus und verstehe nicht ganz wieso man hier mit einer so kleinen Datei auskommt. Die Spiele werden immer größer... 20GB ist heute schon normal.

Kann mir jemand kurz und verständlich den "Trick" verraten?
Nachgeladen oder so wird da nichts ne?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

@ Headcrash: Guck mal hier
Prozedurale Spielwelten: Die Zukunft der Spielegrafik?

hier:
http://www.reproscan.de/prozedurale-generierung-die-zukunft-der-spieleentwicklung/und 
hier:
Prozedurale Animation

Edit: Hmmm, die klasse Erklärung auf der reproscan Seite ist leider mit einem inkonsistenten Link


----------



## Squarefox (21. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Das ist wirklich gut. Deutlich beeindruckender als ein Crysis 3, welches mal mehrere GiB verschlingt.


----------



## Rollora (22. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*



X6Sixcore schrieb:


> Da sind ein paar nette Ideen für Ego-Shooter-Maps bei - nur doof, dass ich selbst keine programmieren kann...*damn*
> 
> Könnte mir einige Szenerien aus der Demo ganz gut in CS vorstellen.


was nicht ist, kann man immer noch lernen...
Etwas "nicht können" ist ja keine Ausrede dafür, dass man sich nicht dahinterklemmen kann, etwas zu lernen


Squarefox schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich gut. Deutlich beeindruckender  als ein Crysis 3, welches mal mehrere GiB verschlingt.


cod ghost: Schlauchshooter mit 60 gb
Skyrim: Open World mit 5 GB
The Timeless: 64kb


----------



## VikingGe (22. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Da wollte ich doch gerade mal die Demo laufen lassen, da begrüßt mich das Ding unter Windows mit nem Absturz und unter Linux mit Wine mit einer Fehlermeldung, gefolgt von ebenfalls einem Absturz. Irgendwas läuft da mit dem 337er-Treiber wirklich nicht so ganz rund... schade.



> Skyrim: Open World mit 5 GB


Mit ordentlichen Texturen auch gerne mal >20GB. Aber das ist immer noch winzig im Vergleich zu Ghosts (34GB, nicht 60) oder Titanfall (51GB) und sieht um _Längen_ besser aus. 

Und @weiter oben... Crysis 3 ist keine Techdemo. Zumindest offiziell nicht


----------



## poiu (22. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Die Demo szene gibt es mindestens seit dem C64 Zeiten und es ist immer wieder beeindruckend was die Leute da aus denn paar kb herauslocken, jährlich gibt es ja ein Wettbewerb.

Es gibt da wohl hardware limitierende Wettbewerbe und kb grenzen usw...

Mich hat mal das spie kkrieger beeindruckt, komplettes kurzgame in 96kb

.kkrieger - Download - CHIP


PS antvirus software reagiert da manchmal auf die Programme


----------



## Research (22. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*



VikingGe schrieb:


> Was damit gemeint ist, kann ich dir sagen:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Na dann, selbst ist der Mann, mach uns glücklich.
(Kleiner Stoß in Richtung: Mach es auf AMD lauffähig.)


----------



## blackout24 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*



Research schrieb:


> Na dann, selbst ist der Mann, mach uns glücklich.
> (Kleiner Stoß in Richtung: Mach es auf AMD lauffähig.)


 
Der Quellcode ist nicht öffentlich.


----------



## Dennisth (22. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Der Quellcode ist nicht öffentlich.


 
Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt:
Die Datei enthält laut GDATA Internet Security 2014 folgende Malware:

```
Gen:Packer.Krucky.B.deW@aWl52Yg
```

Ob das jetzt ein falsch-positiv ist oder da wirklich etwas dahinter steckt?


----------



## RyzA (22. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Bei jemand in einen anderen Forum hat Norton die Datei blockiert.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (22. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Die anschlagende Heuristik der diversen AV Programme reagiert einfach überempfindlich, da sie die Packroutinen als suspiziös einstuft. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass das alles einwandfrei ist.


----------



## sepei (22. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt:
> Die Datei enthält laut GDATA Internet Security 2014 folgende Malware:
> 
> ```
> ...



Also kann mir kaum vorstellen das bei der hier noch 64kb Datei noch ein Virus versteckt ist.
Ist schon erstaunlich genug was man Grafisch mit komplexen Berechnungen erzeugen kann. Hut ab.


----------



## FrozenPie (22. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Bei mir kam auch die Warnung TrojWare gefunden usw.


----------



## Research (22. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*



sepei schrieb:


> Also kann mir kaum vorstellen das bei der hier noch 64kb Datei noch ein Virus versteckt ist.
> Ist schon erstaunlich genug was man Grafisch mit komplexen Berechnungen erzeugen kann. Hut ab.


 
Größer muss das nicht sein.


----------



## sepei (22. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*



Research schrieb:


> Größer muss das nicht sein.


 Wenn dann in der Größe noch ein Virus versteckt ist dann is es ja ein noch größeres Meisterwerk


----------



## Research (22. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*



sepei schrieb:


> Wenn dann in der Größe noch ein Virus versteckt ist dann is es ja ein noch größeres Meisterwerk


 
Computer virus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2010/07/27/large-piece-malware/


----------



## blackout24 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt:



Ist in der Demoscene üblich. Sonst gäb es kein Wettbewerb zwischen den Gruppen.


----------



## DarkMo (22. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*



blackout24 schrieb:


> da AMD keine GLSL uniform default values unterstützt was auch immer damit gemeint ist.


 GLSL ist die shader language von open gl und uniforms sind daten, die an die shader übermittelt werden. es gibts da "normale" daten und eben uniforme (gleichförmige, wenn mans mal grob "übersetzen" mag). die "normalen" ändern sich je vertex (auch gemeinhin als polygon bezeichnet). also bspw farbe, textur-koords, position... bei uniforms ändern sich die daten NICHT. also alle polygone des objekts haben die selbe variable. um nicht bei jedem vertex nun immer wieder die gleiche variable mitzuschicken, wird das eben so gehandhabt - spart bandbreite ^^ beispiel für ne uniform wäre meinetwegen irgendeine variable, die anzeigt, ob ne normal map verwendet wird oder nicht. oder bei animierten texturen, an welcher stelle der animation man is. irgendwie sowas ^^

aber was es nun mit diesen default values (also standard werte) auf sich hat, weis ich auch nich. soweit steck ich da auch ned in der materie ^^


----------



## Chinaquads (22. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Mein Bitdefender hat auch drauf reagiert.


----------



## TomatenKenny (22. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

sollte krieger nich mal als komplettes spiel kommen, zumindest hat das damals der entwickler von dem spiel bei Giga Games gesagt..  achja hier mal ne geile 64k DEMO



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZfuierUvx1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 .. da kommen erinnerrungen hoch damals zu gigazeiten  xD


----------



## butter_milch (23. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmcmhMBjS8I

Mit Abstand meine Lieblings-Demo 

Und auch diese hier ist richtig gut geworden


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

An "The popular demo" kommt nichts heran! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## henderson m. (23. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

sieht aus wie nen video für ne radeon 9800 pro...was is daran atemberaubend? voll die shti grafik ?


----------



## TomatenKenny (23. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*



butter_milch schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmcmhMBjS8I
> 
> Mit Abstand meine Lieblings-Demo
> 
> Und auch diese hier ist richtig gut geworden



lol das vid ist gesperrt und ich glaube das ist das was ich schon gepostet habe.


----------



## TomatenKenny (23. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*



henderson m. schrieb:


> sieht aus wie nen video für ne radeon 9800 pro...was is daran atemberaubend? voll die shti grafik ?



lesen und dann weißt du auch was daran so besonders ist 
Demoszene


----------



## SimonG (25. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Die Warnmeldungen der Antiviern Programme können daher kommen, dass diese generell allergisch auf Programme reagieren, die komprimiert oder sonstwie "bearbeitet" wurden.
Malwareprogrammierer verwenden solche Techniken um ihren Code vor der Analyse durch Antivieren-Firmen zu schützen. Das haben die natürlich gemerkt und Techniken entwickelt die erkennen, wenn ein Programm irgendwie "unnormal" aussieht.


----------



## henderson m. (25. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> lesen und dann weißt du auch was daran so besonders ist
> Demoszene


 das doch viel zu lange. keine zeit sowas zu lesen. geh jetz arma 3 zoggen


----------



## Da_Obst (27. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

Wow, nicht schlecht, solche Demos sind immer nett anzusehen... 
Von den Effekten kann sich BF3 noch ne Scheibe abschneiden, gerade beim Wasser, denn das sieht in der Demo um Welten besser aus...


----------



## D0pefish (28. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*

346.275 FUAAW!


----------



## butter_milch (28. April 2014)

*AW: Atemberaubende OpenGL TechDemo - Lediglich 64kb Groß*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> lol das vid ist gesperrt und ich glaube das ist das was ich schon gepostet habe.


 
Hey, stimmt, hab deinen Link da hinten garnicht gesehen 

Chaos Theory ist einfach göttlich 

Mein Link ist ein eigener Upload - eine albanische Firma beansprucht die Copyright-Rechte. Hab die Leute hinter der Demo gerade angeschrieben und gefragt was sie davon halten ^^


----------

